# Thinking of upgrading



## Ben Kinslow (Feb 20, 2021)

My Sage Barista Express has developed some faults. Grind consistency has become an issue and my timed shots even when correct taste horrible. So I need a nee machine. Sage have offered me 40% off of anothe machine in the line up. BE or BP so that's a very tempting offer as I like the all in one package.

what do others think? Buy a separate grinder and use that as well as BE then upgrade to a HX or dual boiler later?

Not sure if I want another hobby. I just like a nice coffee in the morning and the weekends.

Thoughts or other who have been in the same situation.

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You missed a very cheap almost new Minimalist nbthe for sale forum.

If you don't want a new hobby, decent grinder will really help. Then get a simple dual boiler. The setup is no more difficult really and should deliver great coffee


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Ben Kinslow said:


> My Sage Barista Express has developed some faults. Grind consistency has become an issue and my timed shots even when correct taste horrible. So I need a nee machine. Sage have offered me 40% off of anothe machine in the line up. BE or BP so that's a very tempting offer as I like the all in one package.
> 
> what do others think? Buy a separate grinder and use that as well as BE then upgrade to a HX or dual boiler later?
> 
> ...


 If they are offering 40% off a dual boiler, you probably can't go wrong. Most people like them, but if you don't, you can flog it for more than you get it for. Of course you need a grinder, but that doesn't make it a hobby.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The grinders that Sage make, both standalone and integrated into the likes of the BE and The Oracle are pants and barely acceptable for espresso. You will definitely want a stand-alone grinder if you go for a Sage DB. What grinder is influenced by many factors but it sounds like you are at the beginning of your coffee journey so it would be hard to go wrong with either a Niche Zero or a Eureka Mignon Specialita. Both are very kitchen friendly.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some people have an entirely different view of the Sage grinder. It's not as bad as many suggest. When it was my turn to upgrade I wouldn't have touched a Mignon with a barge pole.  They have updated them now though but to be honest I would still be uncertain. Sadly though others need more pound notes.

40% of a DB really is something. It has a number of features that few match even without the discount. I believe the Minima has some of them now such as not saying fill tank when a shot is being pulled or pumping cold in when steaming. DB's have always been like that. The big difference is also heat up time. Then as with all Sage descale is easy but takes longer on a DB. Reckon on an hour but I have added another 20min to that. Scale is bad news. It just need a couple of mins attention every 20min. Unlike the BE I have not managed to get the volumetrics to work but will have another go at some point. On the other hand I use set timed shots and get long runs of 38.x grams out with the odd 44. Why 44 pass. This should have been the time to switch volume on but as I am playing with the grinds again and machine settings I am currently weighing out.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Ben Kinslow said:


> My Sage Barista Express has developed some faults.


 What faults? The grinder may just need a good clean unless you have been messing with burr settings and run them rubbing against each other. There is too much garbage on youtube encouraging burr adjustment. It can be needed maybe on odd grinders and machines but there is a correct way to do it.

My BE grinder was wrecked by me. Didn't tighten the centre burr bolt enough and came loose.  Taught me what fines tasted like and the adjustment stopped working. Sage replaced it just out of warrantee. The new grinder clumped a bit but more coffee through it should fix that.


----------

